# 2001 s10



## a_decent_criminal (Jul 15, 2017)

My dad has one. I know it's been taken care of as well as about as is possible. I like, a lot, that I can engage the 4 wheel drive at my own discretion instead of trusting a computer to do it. I'm thinking about buying it off him, rusty as it is, and even though he couldn't get what he's asking from anybody else.

I've mentioned I want to get up to the UP. That means a lot, a lot, of snow. I've been around snow and ice plenty. But where I'm at, roads get plowed promptly. I doubt that's the case up there, far from town.

So I don't know much about modding something like a vehicle. I can change my own oil, and stuff like that, though. How do I even start thinking about, and what are the search terms, for getting that truck a higher clearance off the ground?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

you don't need more ground clearance via a lift kit, because your differentials will still be the same height off of the ground. An S10, really it is a T10 if it is a 4x4 is very effective on snow and handles very well, The problem with the early body style was that the body to frame mounts would rust off. I don't know if that is a problem after the body change or not. Taller tires will get you through more snow. 
If this thread stays alive I will discuss other known issues and strengths.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a 98 S10 4x4 with the v6. I bought it with 40k miles on it. I must admit I have been just plain mean to it. I used it for my dump truck and took care of my Dodge mega cab. Now with 180k miles it is my only truck and gets me to work every morning rain , sleet or snow.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It depends on where you are in the UP. Escanaba averages 49 inches of snow each year. Houghton averages 218.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

To get it higher (including the differentials) you would need bigger tires. To get the bigger tires to fit you would need a lift kit. 
Personally I would think you would be better off just getting good snow tires in a normal size and do nothing else to it.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Ya s10s are great. Keep a shovel with you not only ti dig out but if traction sucks fill the bed with snow for weight. Good set if snows, studded if you want good control on ice. Keep a set of tire chains if your real worried. I drive a 2 wheel peel s10 here in nh during the winter for years even 2x i went anywhere.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

hiwall said:


> To get it higher (including the differentials) you would need bigger tires. To get the bigger tires to fit you would need a lift kit.
> Personally I would think you would be better off just getting good snow tires in a normal size and do nothing else to it.


you can cut out a lot of crap in the wheel wells before you need to go Billy Bolt-on and make the truck less useful. straight vertical lift doesn't add much tire clearance for the steering arc.

look for some ZR2 fender flares , they had 31 inch tires from the factory, you could probably squeeze a 235 85 r 16 in there, you want to either stay tall and skinny in the snow or really really wide, but really really wide means a really big budget


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Tirediron said:


> you can cut out a lot of crap in the wheel wells before you need to go Billy Bolt-on and make the truck less useful. straight vertical lift doesn't add much tire clearance for the steering arc.
> 
> look for some ZR2 fender flares , they had 31 inch tires from the factory, you could probably squeeze a 235 85 r 16 in there, you want to either stay tall and skinny in the snow or really really wide, but really really wide means a really big budget


Ya that's totally true on cutting fenders. Big hammer works too. Plus the front axles don't like more than 2 inches of lift, yes you can do it, but even at 2 inches you running a different angle than stock and it can wear the axles faster.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If I lived somewhere that got 218" of snow Id be investing in a snow mobile. S10's are great, tough smaller trucks though. Lifts can get pricey if you do them right. Itll also effect your mpg. I have a jeep and am going to do a 2.5 inch lift and keep the tires at 33's so I can keep all terrains so Im not negatively effected on daily driver performance. Ive also found with some of the backwoods hunting locations I go to that keeping my clearance low is beneficial. Too tall and you cant fit down trails without stopping every 5 feet to cut a tree branch or 2. Id wait to get where you are going in the UP and see what you will need the truck to do and build around that instead of guessing and having to backtrack later. Taking a look at how the locals have theirs set up might give you some ideas. Congrats on a good truck. I love buying vehicles from family members because at least then I can be confident in the vehicles former life, its care and how it was used/abused.


----------

